
Remote work statistics for April 2017 - pieterhg
Hello HN. I see a lot of people here ask regularly what skills to learn to get a job they can do remotely.
I aggregate remote jobs from the majority of job boards on my website. Here&#x27;s a data dump I did today for you:<p><i>Top remote jobs (last 30 days)</i><p><pre><code>    - JavaScript
    - Support
    - WordPress
    - PHP
    - Full Stack
    - WooCommerce
    - Ruby
    - React
    - Product Manager
    - Backend
    - Meteor JS
    - Machine Learning
</code></pre>
<i>Top remote jobs (last 90 days)</i><p><pre><code>    - JavaScript
    - Ruby
    - Full Stack
    - Support
    - React
    - Product Manager
    - Meteor JS
    - Backend
    - PHP
    - Dev Ops
    - Marketing
    - WordPress
</code></pre>
<i>Fastest growing remote jobs (last 30 days)</i><p><pre><code>    - Machine Learning
    - Laravel
    - Bootstrap
    - Node
    - Linux
</code></pre>
<i>Fastest dropping remote jobs (last 30 days)</i><p><pre><code>    - Sales
    - Sys Admin
    - iOS
    - MongoDB
    - Android
    </code></pre>
The usual caveats apply, data scope is limited and there might be many more reasons for job categories to rise and fall outside of actually becoming more or less popular (for example, people hiring outside of job boards).<p>- @levelsio<p>(Source: Remote OK, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remoteok.io&#x2F;remote-work-statistics" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remoteok.io&#x2F;remote-work-statistics</a>)
======
pieterhg
Update: did a new data dump with a broader range of job boards, data is almost
same but some tiny differences:

Top remote jobs (last 30 days)

    
    
        - JavaScript
        - Full Stack
        - React
        - Ruby
        - Support
        - PHP
        - Marketing
        - Product Manager
        - WordPress
        - Dev Ops
        - Backend
        - Meteor JS
    

Top remote jobs (last 90 days)

    
    
        - JavaScript
        - Ruby
        - Full Stack
        - Support
        - React
        - Product Manager
        - Meteor JS
        - Backend
        - PHP
        - Dev Ops
        - Marketing
        - WordPress
    

Fastest growing remote jobs (last 30 days)

    
    
        - Bootstrap
        - Machine Learning
        - Redux
        - Linux
        - Copywriting
        - Laravel
        - Admin
        - Customer Support
        - Node
        - Python
        - React Native
        - AWS
    
    

Fastest dropping remote jobs (last 30 days)

    
    
        - Rails
        - Mobile
        - Ruby on Rails
        - Postgres
        - CSS
        - Video
        - Social Media
        - iOS
        - Remote
        - MongoDB
        - Android
        - Ecommerce
    

(Source: Remote OK, [https://remoteok.io/remote-work-
statistics](https://remoteok.io/remote-work-statistics))

------
jcadam
Clojure's gonna take off any day now, I just know it... any day....

I'm surprised I don't see Java (could be included in 'Backend', I suppose). As
a JVM guy who's always wanted a remote gig I find your list depressing.

~~~
eip
I have been working remote for 8+ years doing JVM stuff. Lots of jobs that are
not listed as being remote can usually be convinced to allow it.

------
27182818284
Really surprised to see how high up Meteor is on that list. As an early Meteor
fan, it felt like its growth had stagnated over the last year or two.

~~~
cheriot
Keep in mind that it's data from only his site so it's got the noise of a
small dataset.

~~~
pieterhg
Yep. This is an analysis on 1,950 remote jobs in the last 90 days. This is a
somewhat representative sub set of most job boards remote jobs as I aggregate
from there but it's indeed not the whole remote work market obviously.

------
Brajeshwar
The interesting thing with Remote is that most companies these days "allows
remote" as part of their package. Not a statistical data but I can see it[1]
more often these days, whilst looking at our internal tool[2] that we used to
look for new interesting prospects for consulting.

1\.
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/b937olnwswwkwlm/getbetterluck-2017...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/b937olnwswwkwlm/getbetterluck-2017APR25.png?dl=0)

2\. We aggregate lots of well-known to lesser-known job boards for our
internal consumption. Cleaning it up a bit. Will release it to public in about
a month's time. [https://getbetterluck.com/](https://getbetterluck.com/)

P.S. If you're looking for a job either full-time, contract or freelance, you
might like to try this. Ping me if you need very alpha test access now.

~~~
parennoob
> The interesting thing with Remote is that most companies these days "allows
> remote" as part of their package.

This question goes for the original post too -- but how many of these are
_truly_ remote? i.e. I can work for the majority of the year remotely, with
maybe one or two visits to the company main office, if that.

Asking because I see far too many companies these days trying to brand
themselves as remote-friendly, when they really mean something with far less
freedom, like “We'll maybe allow you to work from home two days out of five”.

~~~
Brajeshwar
Well, when they mention "allows remote", it is mostly not remote (work
anywhere, wherever you like, just get things done) from what I gather. This is
from a British company in London, "because we love family, and are a family
company, we will allow 2 days a week for you to work from anywhere." :-)

~~~
pythonaut_16
I think it's definitely a spectrum.

To me the most important binary distinction is whether it's "remote friendly"
meaning you can work from home if you give an excuse, and remote friendly
meaning it's expected that you'll be working remotely on a regular basis.

Once you're in that second category there's range from "work from home one to
several days a week" and "never set foot in the office again"

------
Kiro
A lot of people will probably disagree with me but I'm not a fan of remote
work and don't think it suits most companies.

So many employees like to slack and procrastinate. At all the companies I've
been at people will instantly open Facebook, reddit or HN as soon as
management can't see their screens. It's so easy to wing some BS at the daily
stand-up that makes it look like you're productive. No-one really questions
how long things take and even if it puts you in unnecessary crunches sometimes
to catch up to some deadline you still do it.

Working from home is like haven for slackers. No-one can see your screen and
you can do whatever you want. I'm sure there are people that are highly
effective working from home but I think those are in minority.

~~~
emperorcezar
If management can't find a way to measure output, then having butts in seats
isn't gonna fix that. That's a management problem.

------
tmat
_waits patiently for elixir jobs_

~~~
sahrizv
waits _restlessly_ for elixir jobs... :)

Seriously, left my decently paying Tech Lead job in Bangalore to take a break
and work with Elixir/OTP.

Would be nice to see an upward trend in Elixir related remote jobs.

~~~
tmat
best thing those of us championing elixir can do is build apps in elixir that
need to be maintained.. the more elixir apps in the wild, the more jobs we can
create.

my studio is doing all of our greenfield backend work in elixir and we're all
very happy with our current stack.

haven't been this happy since the early days of rails. elixir and react are a
match made in heaven.

~~~
sahrizv
Agree that's a big way to create more jobs. Currently building for myself,
hope to do it for others too in the long run.

------
ramijames
I just want to say that I love working with Laravel and am glad to see it
growing.

------
throwaway13337
These looks like they could just as well be stats for movement in non-remote
work offers.

It might be useful to do a comparison.

------
gamebak
Interesting, how about adding them into a graph and show it on a weekly basis?
I always wondered, plus if you could do something like avg salary and such...
and evolution. Also to take in consideration the country and inflation over
there, plays a big role.

What do you think about this?

~~~
pieterhg
I have them now in a graph per quarter (90 days), see
[https://remoteok.io/remote-work-statistics](https://remoteok.io/remote-work-
statistics)

~~~
gamebak
Can you add it percentual? I mean I can do the math, but I think it will be a
lot more useful to see out of the total available remote jobs were it stands.
Thanks!

~~~
pieterhg
Sure! I'll change that now. Check back in 5 mins.

------
maxxxxx
Damn. Nothing with C, C++ or C#.

~~~
pjmlp
It is relatively easy to get C# remote positions specially for web
applications (WPF and UWP not so much), the problem is with C and C++, as they
are being pushed down the software stack.

So most C and C++ greenfield projects happen to require physical access to
hardware that cannot leave the company premises.

~~~
sidlls
Most of the positions identified are in the "low pay webdev" category. I don't
mean low pay in comparison with median incomes nation wide. I mean low pay in
comparison with the industry. I wonder how many of those WordPress "jobs" are
really $35/hr 6-month contracts or low fixed-rate projects, for example.

~~~
pieterhg
This is not cheap Upwork positions. This is companies payinf $200 to $400 for
a single job post. Therefore salary is probably in the $2,000 to $5,000 range
at least.

Remember many companies use WordPress as part of their website and it might be
"part of" the stack.

~~~
sidlls
$2,000 to $5,000 per what increment of time? $35/hr is $70k/yr, or about
$5800/month. (Numbers assume 2000 paid hours in a year.)

~~~
pieterhg
Good point. I have no data on this unfortunately.

------
ed_balls
How come Xamarin tag exists, but there is no python?

~~~
santiagobasulto
Makes no sense. After a quick search on StackOverflow for remote jobs I see:

\- 32 JS offers:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs?sort=i&l=Remote&d=20&u=Km&tl=j...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs?sort=i&l=Remote&d=20&u=Km&tl=javascript+)

\- 15 Python offers:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs?sort=i&l=Remote&d=20&u=Km&tl=p...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs?sort=i&l=Remote&d=20&u=Km&tl=python+)

\- 10 PHP offers: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/developer-jobs-using-php-in-
re...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/developer-jobs-using-php-in-
remote?sort=i)

\- 8 Ruby offers: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/developer-jobs-using-ruby-
in-r...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/developer-jobs-using-ruby-in-
remote?sort=i)

~~~
pieterhg
Some jobs are reposted repeatedly, I don't count these as new jobs.

------
leojg
Anybody knows the reason for the drop in mobile/android postings?

Less demand in general?

